# Sirloin Tip Shish Kebabs



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Going Paleo with some prime Sirloin Tip shishkabobs, skewered with some tasty veggies.
Marinated, spiced and slapped on the grill.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks mighty fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

How were they? You ever put fresh pineapple on yours?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Great pictures. Howbdonmakr kabobs with no mushrooms though??


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

dustyflair said:


> How were they? You ever put fresh pineapple on yours?


Delicious of course.
And yes, fresh pineapple is delectable on the grill.
Try basting grilled pineapple with maple syrup while grilling it. :thumbup:



jaster said:


> Great pictures. Howbdonmakr kabobs with no mushrooms though??


 My wife hates shrooms, she made the run to the store and refused to buy them. She also forgot to buy zucchini.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the AR side dish!


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Dam fine looking meal!


----------

